# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How to say "the criminal underworld" in Russian?

## Trzeci_Wymiar

What's a general term for "the criminal underworld"? 
Also, how would you say in russian "so for our homework last night you wanted us to...?"

----------


## Leof

криминал, криминальный мир, подпольщина 
for the sentense you need more context
here is the literal translation
so for our homework last night you wanted us to.
Так для нашей домашней работы вчера вечером ты хотел, чтобы мы...

----------


## Andrew_Isaev

"the criminal underworld" - криминальный мир. It is persistent sentence. 
"so for our homework last night you wanted us to...?" - "Таким образом, в качестве домашней работы прошлым вечером Вы/ты хотели/хотел, чтобы мы".

----------


## Ленивец

I'd vote for "преступный мир". To my mind that's far more frequent than any of the above proposed variants.

----------


## vox05

Soon it will be one year since OP visited this place last time.

----------

